# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  SERVICE LUXMAN LV 112

## east electronics

καποιος θα εχει δει στο ""σκασμενο" τσογλανακι που χτυπιεται κατω στο   JUMBO  ...και κραταει την αναπνοη του μεχρι να σκασει και η μαμα  ????  ... ε κατι τετοιο παθαινω και εγω οαν βλεπω τα STK ... ΤΑ ΜΙΣΩ ΤΑ ΜΙΣΩ  ΤΑ ΜΙΣΩ !!!!....ισως  φιαγμενος απο την καστα των τεχνικων δεν μου αρεσει κατι ο οποιο δεν  εχει σημειο να κολλησω η να ρυθμισω ...Τα ολοκληρωμενα αυτης της γενειας  δεν ειχαν απολυτως τιποτα  να δωσουν ηχητικα .... Ολα ηταν λιγο πανω  απο το μετριο  περιοθωρια για ρυθμισεις μηδεν ...εξωτερικα δεν γινεται  σχεδον τιποτα ... βελτιωσεις απλα τις ξεχνας .. 

Απο την αλλη ο επιλογεας εισοδου ειναι επισης ηλεκτρονικος οποτε γραψε  αλλη μια απωλεια απο εκει  και ετσι ενα μηχανημα με ωραια δομηση καλο  τροφοδοτικο  και καλης ποιοτητας εξαρτηματα  ( περα απο το ολοκληρωμενα )  συνολικα οι επιδοσεις του ειναι μαλλον μετριες .

καπου εδω θα πρεπει να  σημειωθει οτι για τον Ιαπωνα κατασκευαστη ο  οποιος εχει δειξει την ποιοτητα της σχεδιασης και της δουλειας του οι  συγκεκριμενες επιλογες τελικα δεν ηταν θεμα τεχνικο ...ηταν θεμα καθαρα  μαρκετινγκ Επρεπε απλα να υποστιριξουν την αδελφη εταιρια που τα εβγαζε

μερικοι ηλεκτρολυτικοι ...λιγες επισκευες στο τυπωμενο ...ολα κι ολα αυτα ηταν 

μερικες φωτο απο  το εσωτερικο ... περα απο τα παραπανω θα το χαρακτηριζα σαν μηχανημα ...αδιαφορο .

----------


## materatsi

Φρικη φιλε Σακη ειναι οταν ενα stk οδηγει το δευτερο και ολα μαζι κατηγουν στα αυτια μας...

----------


## east electronics

ναι ....σε καποιο απο τα  luxman αυτης της γενειας ειχαν ενα 3082 να οδηγαει ενα 40ΧΧ  φρικη

----------

themisperi (21-11-16)

----------

